# Intel SATA Raid 1 (Mirror) Failure to boot after setup



## DAZZ2000 (Dec 21, 2004)

_(This thread has been split out from p4p800e-deluxe raid os set up problem ... pleaz help by clintfan on 12/28)_


Hi there,

Having just read the preceeding posts and response from ClintFan I'm hoping either ClintFan is still viewing this thread or someone else out there can help.

I have been working on a client's server the past few days attempting to recover from a HDD failure. Their system is an SBS 2003 Standard Server running on 2 x Maxtor SATA 160GB drives (configured using the M/boards onboard SATA Raid Controller. 

I found the one drive to be completely corrupted and unusable. The other would boot but was approx 4 months out-of-date due to RAID failure at some point. I booted this drive and through using their only good tape backup (2.5 weeks old) I have managed to get it all working again...even allowing for repairing the Exchange Database files.

My problem now is being unfamiliar with the RAID controller I beleived the RAID to be configured AFTER O/S setup (as with many SCSI RAID controllers). I went into the Config (CTRL & I) and told it to create a RAID from the working drive to a brand new SATA drive (again Maxtor 160GB).
I noticed it completed in seconds and thought it pretty odd as it can take hours!. I exited and rebooted only to find it won't boot up and asks you to either reboot or select another bootable device.

I have tried either drive to no avail. I can't get any drive to now boot to the O/S. Bearing in mind I have no other option I can think of other than a reinstall from scratch...can anyone else give me a quicker, better solution?.
I have come away tonight feeling like I've killed something. I will owe the provider of a solution big time.

Thanks in advance, 
Darren


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

hope this info will help Darren,

Symptom(s):
In the event that a RAID volume is reported as degraded or failed by the Intel® Application Accelerator tray icon, it may be possible to restore the RAID volume. If restoration is not possible, you will need to recreate the RAID volume and restore data manually from a back up. Refer to the section below that corresponds to your particular scenario to restore the RAID configuration on your system.
Cause:
SATA cable is not connected or defective

SATA drive is corrupted

RAID 1 member disk has been removed
Solution:
Failed RAID 0 Volume:
A RAID 0 volume is reported as failed when one of its hard drive members fails or is temporarily disconnected. When either of these scenarios occur, the RAID 0 volume and its data is no longer accessible. Unless a hard drive member has failed, the RAID 0 volume can be restored. If either scenario occurs, refer to the corresponding procedure below.
Missing Hard Drive Member
1. Make sure the system is powered off.
2. Reconnect the hard drive.
3. Power on the system and enter the Intel Application Accelerator RAID Option ROM
user interface by pressing Ctrl-i as soon as the RAID Option ROM status screen is
displayed.
4. On the 'Repairable Failure Detected' dialog, enter 'Y' to restore the RAID 0 volume.
5. Exit the utility by selecting option 4 in the main menu.
6. Reboot the system into Windows*; the RAID 0 volume should now be restored.
Failed Hard Drive Member
1. Make sure the system is powered off.
2. Replace the failed hard drive.
3. Power on the system and enter the Intel Application Accelerator RAID Option ROM
user interface by pressing Ctrl-i as soon as the RAID Option ROM status screen
or

1. Boot up and get into the operating system.
2. Go to “Start -> Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> Disk Management" in Windows. Then click "Rescan disks" from the Action pulldown menu.
3. When the disk manager detects the new disk that you've installed.
4. Open the Intel IAA Raid application. This time it should detect that you have a new disk available.
5. Right click on the new disk and select "Rebuild to disk".
6. Complete the process and reboot.


----------



## DAZZ2000 (Dec 21, 2004)

*SATA RAID HDD failure to boot at startup*

Hi there,

Thanks for your response.

Looks a bit more terminal than your suggestion.

I had a working drive until I created the RAID mirror.

After creating the RAID mirror neither drive will boot.

There is no option to Repair RAID as its not damaged as such.

As far as I can tell I have stuffed both drives by trying to create
a Raid Mirror while the OS is fully configured already.

Thanks for your post though
Regards
Dazz


----------



## neomaximus (Nov 14, 2007)

it sounds like you just deleted the raid and set up a new raid. 

Did you just tell it to "rebuild" when you went to the ctrl-i screen? 

If you did, you should still be able to boot into windows and use the intel program to tell it to "rebuild to disk". since i do not think you can completely "rebuild" with onboard raid unless you are in windows.

If you told it to create a new raid, then you may be in trouble....as long as the drive isnt reformated, you may be able to rebuild the MBR and get it to boot. Since i do not think you can completely "rebuild" with onboard raid unless you are in windows, and use the raid software program.

I am more familiar with amd boards, and the nforce raid setup, but im sure that they are pretty similar


----------

